# Neighbor has been feeding last female. UGH!!!!



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been out there in the cold with the drop trap trying to trap the last, oldest and most clever female. No sight of her since she saw me trap her last kitten. None of the food in the trap - I left the drop trap open so she would eat there and not feel threatened - had been eaten.

So I decided to call a neighbor who has been feeding the cats. I had asked her several times to place stop so I can trap them. "Oh, I thought you meant just that one night," she says. 
UGH.......


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry; I don't know what you mean by "place stop." Oh, I'll bet you meant "Please stop." Well, it should be easier now!


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes of course I meant please stop. Thanks. Your posts are so so helpful to me.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

She has promised to stop feeding the cats. This last one is so so clever. I also feed bad because I have taken her babies and the rest of the her colony.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

But you will make here life so much better! : )


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I truly hope so.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

She's back. I left food under the drop trap so she would get used to eating there. Tomorrow I'll try to pull the string when she goes in.....


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

MinoulovesPrincess said:


> I've been out there in the cold with the drop trap trying to trap the last, oldest and most clever female. No sight of her since she saw me trap her last kitten. None of the food in the trap - I left the drop trap open so she would eat there and not feel threatened - had been eaten.
> 
> So I decided to call a neighbor who has been feeding the cats. I had asked her several times to place stop so I can trap them. "Oh, I thought you meant just that one night," she says.
> UGH.......


ha ha
what a dumb neighbour. But at least she is kind feeding them.

what do you do with cats/kittens once you trap them?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Annie99 said:


> ha ha
> what a dumb neighbour. But at least she is kind feeding them.
> 
> what do you do with cats/kittens once you trap them?


Yeah, but if you don't TNR, its really just making matters worse for the kitties in the long run, as w/ such a high birth rate there are just too many mouths to feed. And you start running into other issues like came up in the wildlife conservation thread recently.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

They all are placed with new owners, shelters that will socialize them etc. Never in a kill shelter. I have they all fixed first.


----------

